# Deer Gun??



## taximan

Is a 22-250 suitable to deer hunt with??


----------



## MossyMO

This will be a long, heavily debated post.

My answer is yes, with a well placed kill shot a 22-250 is an acceptable caliber. There are plenty of other calibers that have better dropping power, but a 22-250 is legal and ethically acceptable when the shot is well placed.


----------



## kase

i have killed deer with my 22-250 and i know other people that have, but the only time that i would recommend it is if you can pinpoint that bullet. if your shot is perfect it will kill a deer with minimal damage upon entering and it can be very effective. if you are taking running shots at deer or shooting through brush i would recommend a bigger caliber.

kase


----------



## gunattic

here's one of my experiences with a 220 swift.. of course, very similar to the 22-250. a long time ago I took a nice buck at about 80 yrds.. 52gr. bullet broadside through the chest/heart.. the bullet left a hole on the entrance side of the hide the size of a quarter, didn't exit, the insides (heart/lungs/etc.) looked like a grenade had gone off, and later, eating a rump roast, I bit on a piece of the bullet. My rifle shot the 52grns the best so that is what I used... I would have preferred it printed the 70gr. bullets better. I'd say yes..use the 22-250, try for the 70gr. bullets.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Sorry... I will be the dissenting vote.

Legal -yes. Ethical - no. While you can kill a deer with it, you will lose and wound a lot more than you would with a more suitable caliber. Why would you want to use such a marginal caliber on such a magnificent animal.

Will a .410 kill ducks -yes. Is it suitable for duck hunting - no. This is a similar compaison to your question. A .410 can kill ducks; however, you will cripple and lose many more than you would have if you were using a larger bore.


----------



## Whelen35

I have seen it done, and I have seen it ffail as well as perform very well. But, unless you have no other choice, why would you want to go out with a gun/load that would not allow you to harvest an animal with the confidance that you would be able to take that animal at any angle, and be shure of penatration to the vitals? I have hunted with a bow, and understand the limmits of my weapon, I love the hunt with a handgun, and have had to not take a shot or two because of what I was hunting with. If you can hunt with the 22cals and hold your shooting to the best presentation shots and undreven game, then fine, work within its limmits. If you hunt by doing drives, or jump deer and shoot at reved up animals, please use something else. I had to not take a shot at the only drop point huge racked deer I have ever seen while hunting with a 7mm/tcu pistol a few years back, I know at the 200yd range it was at I could have hit it, I have and do shoot at that range with that gun, but I know that it would not have had the power to reach where it needed to go. I never have seen that deer again, but I know if I had been hunting with one of my rifles that day, he more than likely would be hanging on my wall today. Be prepaired to not take shots when hunting with marginaly powered guns.


----------



## Goose Bandit

I have shot many does with my 22-250, some within 100yds and some out to 200yds, and have not had one problem with the cartridge on deer. the only thing is you have to know where to hit them, any where in the heart\lung area it is not going far at all. I use 55gr seirra soft points in my 700 ADL, and it works just fine. My fiance shoots her buck with it every year, one shot one kill. she has never lost a deer with it and nor have I. for my buck tag i prefer my 7mm Mag, but would not hesitate to shoot one with my 22-250 if that is what i had with me when the monent arised.. just my :2cents: :sniper:


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*Defiantly not, because there are so many better choices available!*


----------



## Burly1

While almost any rifle caliber will kill a deer under the right conditions, a 22-250 would have to be considered as one of the less credible calibers for deer. I have no doubt, that you will receive many replies touting the 22-250 as a terrific 400 yd. deer destroyer. The fact remains, the 22-250 is a marginal deer caliber at best, and can be a terrible choice, if used with the wrong bullet. If you reload, and if your rifle will shoot a Nosler 60 grain partition, you can turn it into a much more reliable deer caliber. Having said that, if you have a choice, I suggest you move into a larger caliber for your primary deer gun. Burl


----------



## Plainsman

MossyMO



> This will be a long, heavily debated post


.

Think so? 
:toofunny:

Maybe someone just wants to give OSOK a cerebral aneurism .


----------



## MossyMO

Plainsman

I sure do, sit and have a drink with me :beer: and we'll listen !!!


----------



## Plainsman

Hey, sounds good. I'll pop the cork on a bottle of Merlot. Cheers.


----------



## Trigger259

My father shoots a remington mountain rifle model dm chambered in 7mm-08 rem. Great gun and caliber and it has remingtons famous model 700 bolt and is lighter than hell. (I could drive tacks off hand with that gun it's so light and im 13) Every Buck he has ever shot with that rifle has hit the dirt right where he stood until this year when he got a young six that travled 50 yards and took his well needed nap. :sniper:

P.S. recoil is not a factor with this gun all u need to do is shoot hornady 139 grain light magnums and thats plenty of power for whitetail, mule, and pronghorn.


----------



## Bore.224

7mm-08 it could be the best 8)


----------



## bretts

Merlot? haha, how bout beer? :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i'm supprised, u guys haven't gotten into the ballistics arguments yet. :beer:


----------



## Shooter

I don't see any problem with the .22-250. I personally don't' shoot one but I took down two deer last year with my .223 shooting 45 grain hollow points and 55 grain ballistic silver tips and had no problem at all. First one went about 30 yards and died in the river and the second one was running half speed and went about 100 yards after being shot in the lungs. A buddy shoots a .22-250, and comparing my gun to his i have no doubt that a .22-250 can take down a deer effectively.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I wouldn't exactly call a 100 yard run an effective kill. Certainly it will do the job, but the idea is to put the deer down with one solid shot to the vitals, and a larger caliber will do it most every time.


----------



## Plainsman

Militant_Tiger said:


> I wouldn't exactly call a 100 yard run an effective kill. Certainly it will do the job, but the idea is to put the deer down with one solid shot to the vitals, and a larger caliber will do it most every time.


Your in for a supprise when you hunt deer for the first time. They are individual. One will drop like a rock from a 243, and the next will make it 200 yards after taking a 243 and a 30-06 through both lungs. Some of them just don't know they are dead. I shot one through the shoulders with a 180 gr 300 mag at 300 yards and he ran 75 yards. I hit bone, and there was nothing left to eat on the entry shoulder.

About 30 years ago some eastern states sent game and fish biologists to the field with hunters who would volunteer. It may supprise you but gun hunters lost a few more deer than archery hunters. The reason: arrows and broadheads cost money and are easily recovered. Archers always try recover their arrow and find it or blood and hair. Rifle hunters many times didn't know they had hit the deer and walked on looking for another. The tables would have been turned if rifle hunters would have checked for a hit. This indicates the condition a deer leaves the area after a hit with an adequate rifle. They appear not to be touched many times.


----------



## bretts

Militant Tiger, What is an effective kill then? Not every deer is going to drop like a sac of rocks. If you have any experience at all deer hunting many deer will travel 50 to 100 yards before dying. I have shot deer with my 30-06 that still travel 50 yards sometimes on a vital shot. I agree with shooter, 223, 22-250 can effectively kill a deer, I swear you just disagree no matter what the topic.


----------



## Shooter

If an "effective kill" is dropping the deer in its tracks with one shot, i don't know many people who can do that consistently. The only way I can think of would be to shoot it in the spine or head and I don't like seeing that at all. Like Bretts and Plainsman said, deer are tough animals and are very unpredictable. It's not uncommon that we track deer in gun season, no matter where they were hit.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I am well aware that some deer can run for quite a distance even with a decent shot of a suitable caliber. For the vast majority you must admit however that one good shot to the vitals with an adequate caliber should put them down within 50 yards. That would be a good kill, in my opinion and a cartridge throwing more lead is going to do that job more of the time.


----------



## bretts

Agreed


----------



## Burly1

Again, there is absolutely no question that a 22-250 or a .223 can be used to take deer. The point I would like to make is: As ethical hunters, we owe it to not only ourselves, but to the game we persue, to use the most effective firearm-caliber to which we have access. By using a larger caliber/heavier, better constructed bullet, we narrow the margin for error. 
The only real argument I have with those who shoot the hot, or even not so hot .22's for deer, is that some may view their use as somewhat of a "stunt", those who take shots at poor angles/and at running game, and/or use bullets that are not suitable for big game. 
I've seen the results of a poorly constructed bullet striking the shoulders and/or paunch of deer more than once, both on deer that were eventually harvested and those who were later found dead. Those results were impressive, only in that the bullet strikes were extremely ineffective, damaging only surface tissue and that they condemned the deer to an eventual lingering death. 
Yep, i've heard and read of the exploits of "Joe Outdoors", who slays running bucks with his 22-250 at 400 yards. I won't hunt with him, or give credit to his boasts. I've seen the results of some of the other shots he's taken and refuses to talk about. 
Wounded deer happen, but each and every one that is not recovered reduces the credibility of all sportsmen. 
Once more: We owe it to ourselves and to the game we persue, to be effective ethical sportsmen. Nothing less. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## kase

i have hunted deer with my .22-250 and have been successful. my .22-250 is the most accurate rifle i own. i feel the most comfortable with it and if a deer is within 200 yards i have zero doubt in my mind that i can place the bullet in the heart. i have only harvested does with that caliber, but none of them have taken more than a lunge upon impact. i agree that a bigger caliber is more suitable for deer and when i am hunting big bucks i carry my 7mm. this is simply because of the fact that i might have to take a running shot or perhaps my shot may not be where i exactly wanted it to be. however, if i was forced to shoot my .22-250 for deer the rest of my life...i would not be disappointed.

kase


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*I am glad the Swift bullet company noticed the need for a heavy 75 grain .224 caliber big game bullet. Nosler offers a 60 grain partition and Speer offers a 70 grain semi spitzer bullet. I am not a fan of Barnes bullets except the Originals, but they also offer a 70 grain bullet for big game in .224 caliber.

I wish states would select a minimum weight restriction for 22 caliber center fire rifle cartridges to 60 grains. This would eliminate most of the varmint bullets in which the 224 caliber was intended for!

Swift Scirocco Bullets 22 Caliber (224 Diameter) 75 Grain Spitzer Boat Tail Box of 100, $27.99.
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=495491

Nosler Partition Bullets 22 Caliber (224 Diameter) 60 Grain Spitzer Box of 50, $13.89
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=665774

Speer Bullets 22 Caliber (224 Diameter) 70 Grain Semi-Spitzer Box of 100, $12.69
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=126472

Barnes Triple-Shock X-Bullets 22 Caliber (224 Diameter) 70 Grain Boat Tail Box of 50, $24.49
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=837001*


----------



## Burly1

Sometimes OSOK, I see your posts as a bit heavy handed, but i'm with you 110% on this one! Good shooting, Burl


----------



## deathwind

A buddy of mine likes to use his .22-250 on deer and has done o.k.but admits he's lost a few also.I reloaded some ammo for him with the 70 grs.and he says their better than the lighter slugs.I have a .220 swift but it's strictly my varmint rifle.For deer i use the .270 or .308 win.


----------



## 870 XPRS

I'm not gonna lie to you guys. I get a kick out of your arguements. We all know that a well placed shot from any rifle can do the job. We all know that a larger caliber rifle will be a better choice for a running shot. I honestly laugh out loud, usualy to myself, but especially when OSOk throws in the multi-colored response for something we all know.


----------



## Burly1

Well, I guess we don't "all know". Check out Shooter's post above. Burl


----------



## kase

elabortae on that burl...not sure what you're getting at...thanks

kase


----------



## Burly1

My meaning is that 55 gr Ballistic tips and 45 gr hollow points are classified as varmint class bullets and are wholly unsuitable for deer. I know Shooter said he had no problem killing deer with them, and I believe him. The problem is, that if he continues using these bullets, eventually, a wounded, unrecovered deer will happen! I'm not trying to be mean here, just trying to pass on what I consider good advice, based on some sad experiences. I still see those bullets as a very poor choice. If you have decided to shoot a .22 centerfire for deer hunting, you should be aware that there are suitable .22 bullets out there. Please refer to OSOK's post, above. For those who do not reload, Remington makes a 55 gr spitzer load for the 22-250, with which I have had success at reasonable ranges, and performs much better than frangible varmint bullets. 
Kase, the most accurate rifle in my battery is a 22-250 also. I have successfully taken deer with it. My primary deer rifle for many years was a 6mm Remington, which accounted for a lot of game. I shoot a larger caliber now, strictly based on positive results. I certainly understand why folks are sold on their .22's, if they have had success. It goes back to the old saying, "if it ain't broke, why try and fix it?". I won't say what's right for me is right for you. I only want to try and help people to be well informed and make good decisions relative to their situation.
Good shooting, Burl


----------



## kase

Burly,
i understand now what you were saying and i completely agree that a larger caliber is more suitable for deer. all i am saying is that it is possible to kill a whitetail quickly and humanely with a .22-250. thats it. granted, your success rate of a clean kill will not be as good with that small of bullet versus a larger one, but it can be done with a 55 grain hornady v-max or a 45 grain JHP. best choice?...probably not...but possible.

kase


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I assure you that it is entirely possible to kill a deer quickly and efficently with a .22 long rifle as well, but that doesn't make it right.


----------



## Habitat Hugger

For years the 22-250 was the only gun I used for antelope, handloaded with the Speer 70 grain semi-spitzer. Also shot a few whitetails. But hit the last antelope too far back (didn't allow for a real stiff wind) and chased the poor thing with his guts hanging out for the rest of the afternoon before we finally got him. Not a pretty sight - won't use it for anything bigger than coyotes now. If I'd hit him with a .270 or even .243 in the same place he might have run off a bit but probably not. So my vote would be "no!"


----------



## Habitat Hugger

OK I'll open up another can of worms! I feel the same way about the .243 on Muley bucks, too. Perfect shot placement drops em, but even an above average shot can't guarantee a perfect shot placement every time. Not that a cannon can make up for poor shooting, either!


----------



## kase

exactly


----------



## Shooter

Good point with the cannon, hugger. And thanks for the artwork oneshot. I don't really understand where tiger is coming from tho. If a deer is killed quickly and efficiently, what isn't right about that?? As far as comparing a .22LR to a .22-250 or even a .223, well, there is no comparison when using them on deer so ur point there is irrelavant. As far as Burly's comments, I can see where you are coming from and think its all just a matter of opinion. The size of the bullet isn't everything, a lot of it is the ability to shoot accurately, and when I feel much more confident in shooting my .223 as opposed to my .243, its somewhat of a toss up. But back to the cannon idea, say i took out a 7mm or some other larger caliber, who's to say that a wounded, unrecovered deer won't happen? I've seen it before and i'll see it again, no matter the caliber. I hate seeing deer wasted as much as the next guy, especially a nice buck as i saw somebody do this last season. But it does happen and always will. Not trying to make anybody mad, just stating my opinion.


----------



## Habitat Hugger

You have a good point, shooter. One reason why deer drop well with a .243 or even 22-250 is that a lot of shooters shoot these lighter kicking guns more accurately than heavier rifles. Guess the bottom line as I see it, is use the heaviest gun to do the job that you can shoot accurately! 
I heard a story of a buffalo rancher in a hurry going after an escaped buffalo who didn't know much about guns so he grabbed one of his son's coyote rifle. (22-250) After almost 2 boxes of shells poured into the buffalo and several miles later the poor thing finally laid down, still alive, and he drove up to it finally shooting it several times in the head. Also, I had a guy tell me he (illegally) shot a whitetail doe between the eyes last fall with a .17 Hornady at 20 yards and it dropped immediately. Will a 22-250 kill a buffalo bull or a .17 Hornady kill a deer? Absolutely. But a good choice??? That's a no brainer.


----------



## Burly1

Shooter, I think you missed my point a little bit. I wasn't so much saying that the size of the bullet was the big issue, but rather the type of bullet construction. Partition's or bonded core bullets are constructed to penetrate further into game, therefore are more likely to stay together when encountering bone, or when having to penetrate more meat before reaching the vitals. Nosler Ballistic tip, Hornady V-max, and any hollowpoint bullet marketed in .22 caliber are varmint bullets, plain and simple. They are designed to give up all their energy within the first couple inches of penetration. I would'nt keep beating this horse if I had not seen, first hand, long dead, and severly injured deer that had been shot with varmint bullets. Like I said before, you have the information you need to make a reasonable decision. It's up to you whether to use it, or not. Endit. Burl


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> As far as comparing a .22LR to a .22-250 or even a .223, well, there is no comparison when using them on deer so ur point there is irrelavant.


It's quite relevant, they are both underpowered cartridges that deer could be taken cleanly with if the right conditions are present.


----------



## mr.trooper

...your comparing a rimfire to modern centerfires. and to think that I get accused of comparing apples to oranges.

BTW Burly, i LOVE this quote:



Burly1 said:


> The point I would like to make is: As ethical hunters, we owe it to not only ourselves, but to the game we persue, to use the most effective firearm-caliber to which we have access. By using a larger caliber/heavier, better constructed bullet, we narrow the margin for error.


Thats why i use 160 grain, Jacketed Round-nose for coyote!
:lol:


----------



## Shooter

Thank you mr.trooper. Not only is the apples and oranges a good point but one is legal and the other isn't. Just to remind yourself, go pull out a .22LR and a .22-250 or .223 bullet and have a look.


----------

